# First Planes



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

I know it seems weird that i am studying woodworking and furniture design and yet to have a plane. but today went back to my high school to visit my shop teacher. to make a long story short he ended up giving me a number 5 stanley bailey, number 3 stanley bailey, and a stanley block plane. he had some extra and since he doesnt teach hand planes in his class he passed them on my way knowing i would make good use out of them. but does anyone have alink one how to fine tune these planes, ie make sure everything is square and in working order?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the site I used to restore some planes:
http://www.johnswoodshop.info/Tuning a Plane.html
or you can skip to the tuning site listed on the above site:
https://home.comcast.net/~rarebear/planes101/tuneup/tuneup.htm


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those will be nice to have Jake. Here's a couple of links that might help. I've got a Schappach Tiger sharpener if you'd ever like to be put an edge on the irons. I'm new to it but it's not too hard...only takes 5 or 6 minutes. 

Hand tool basics

Cian Perez's Handtool links

http://rexmill.com/


----------



## david savage (Jul 10, 2008)

*wood working hand tools information*

have a look here it may help you.http://www.finefurnituremaker.com/woodworking_tools.htm


----------

